# Good sailing songs for a mix-tape?



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay not a mix tape, but to load up an iPod?

Something to listen to when on a reach across the Chesapeake on a perfect evening. Or something to listen to when stuck in traffic on the beltway wishing I was on the bay?

I'd like to know what's on your playlist that's sailing related.

Southern Cross by Crosby Stills & Nash is definitely on there.

Here's a good live version on youtube: YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash - Southern Cross

And the VH1 video with some sailing footage: YouTube - Crosby, Stills & Nash - Southern Cross

Other suggestions?

Thanks!
-sealover 
(still has a box of lame cassettes I (literally) taped over -- remember sticking tape over the holes on the top so you could record onto them?)


----------



## Coyo7e (Feb 24, 2011)

*doogie*

Dougie MacLean. Ready For The Storm


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We've been loving Kenny Chesney's "Be as You Are" CD. Not too twangy for a country singer. Almost entirely about sailing in the virgin islands, where he is know to hang out routinely.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Lyle Lovette" If I had a boat"


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

during a storm last season i was fighting to get the sails in while singlehanded. my brothers ipod was on random and "oh fortuna" came on. it was the perfect song for the occasion...


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Coyo7e said:


> Dougie MacLean. Ready For The Storm


Coy thanks for that, very nice

Here is a couple for you;

Tanglefoot - Trailghli Bay, as mentioned in the youtube comments, The best pirate song there is.
YouTube - Tanglefoot - Traighli Bay

and

Tanglefoot - Dollar Bill
YouTube - Tanglefoot Canadian Folk Roots Band Singing Dollar Bill

A song that won't mean much to most but for me..
Dollar Bill's was a bar in my home town of Kingston, named after a famous boot legger from the 20's. The song is about him, to be in Dollar Bill's on a Saturday night during prohibition, good times I bet.

John


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

Sheila Chandra. A Sailors life 
Beautiful voice and not a bad video

YouTube - fishing boats


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's the song I took my boat name from:


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Keep 'em coming! 
Fighting sails in a squall to O Fortuna -- I could practically see you do it while I had it playing!


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

YouTube - Deadstar Deeper Water

One of the best, found this on the Jesse Martin "Lionheart" video.

and this:

YouTube - Sailing to Philadelphia - Mark Knopfler

With James Taylor:
YouTube - Mark Knopfler & James Taylor - Sailing to Philadelphia


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

" Beyond the Sea" Bobby Darin. or Frank Sinatra...both good.

The opening theme music from the... Sopranos.. ha ha.. what can I say I like it.
Woke up this morning!


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

If I had to pick one artist that just fits the mood and atmosphere of sailing that would have to be Enya. Her songs such as Caribbean Blue, Sailaway, Wildchild, On Your Shore, Book of Days, etc. If I had to pick one song, my all time favorite sailing song goes to Christopher Cross... Sailing. I have several other songs in my sailing videos which I feel are great songs too YouTube - warspite2's Channel I plug my droid phone into 75 watt speakers with a subwoofer that I just bought and play away. Most of my videos I just added the songs except for the latest ones.


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

another favorite of mine 
Enigma - Following the sun

YouTube - ENIGMA : Following the sun


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

"Sloop John B" -the beach boys


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

I can't believe no one has come up with Jimmy Buffet. I have a sailing/skiing playlist on my iPhone that includes many of his songs along with Delbert McClintock for the occasional upbeat interlude...and a sprinkling of Ray Charles, Traveling Wilburys, Billy Joel, and the Eagles. Guess that gives away the fact that I'm an old f**rt...

In the evening, we listen to classical...because we've had enough of classic rock by that time. :>)


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

*Sailing Songs*

Looking Glass - "Brandy" (One hit Wonder)

I love "Southern Cross" done by Jimmy Buffet it has a great sailing sound.

Stepping outside the box to new small bands I would really recommend checking out at least on youtube:

Youtube - Iration - Timebomb

Youtube - Ballyhoo - Somewhere Tropical (This one I listen to when I am dreaming about being on the boat)


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I was actually going to put a line in the original post "except for the obligatory Jimmy Buffet songs" but I didn't want to upset the parrot heads. And maybe there's some Buffet songs I don't know about.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't laugh...





It's a good song!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Russ Ballard- Voices
The Who- Eminence Front
Tangerine Dream- Love on a Real Train
El Torpedo- Building a Boat
Bob Marley- Redemption Song


----------



## mtboat (Oct 14, 2007)

*My sailing tunes*

Got a fairly large collection of sailable, summer tunes...hope you enjoy.
With links.
Mungo Jerry
YouTube - Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime!
Sly and the Family Stone
YouTube - Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun in the Summertime
Crosby Stills Nash
YouTube - Crosby Stills Nash Wooden Ships
Jay Ferguson
YouTube - Jay Ferguson - Shakedown Cruise
the Kinks
YouTube - Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks (1969)
Seals and Croft
YouTube - Summer Breeze Seals and Croft
Bottle o rum
YouTube - Fifteen Men (Bottle of Rum) - Original Version
yo ho yo ho
YouTube - Yo Ho, Yo Ho! A pirates life for me
Grand funk Railroad
YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain/Closer To Home
Split Enz
YouTube - Split Enz - Six Months In A Leaky Boat (1982)
Montose
YouTube - Whaler by Montrose
Sting
YouTube - Sting - Valparaiso

Have a good summer!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Bobby Darrin's "Beyond The Sea"
Jimmy Buffett's "A Pirate Looks At 40. Margarettaville, Fins, He Went To Paris", and loads of others.
Harry Belefonte's "Dayo, Matilda, Jamaica Farewell, Jump In The Line", and many, many more.

Yep, I'm old too, 

Gary


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Billy Joel's "Downeaster Alexa". Not about sailboats, but I love the references to the Long Island and Southern New England waters I have spent my adult life exploring.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Top 10 Sailing Songs - the Winners - Messing About In Sailboats

Here's a list someone did. There's an extended list with it.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I like these 2 from Kenny!

Kenny Chesney "Soul Of a sailor, " Magic

Whitesnake "Sailing Ships

Dock of The Bay – Otis Redding

Harbor Lights – Bing Crosby


Check out my channel jtechie3 on Youtube!


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't mind to settle with this one (not really a song), if I can sail her.

YouTube - Fast Sailing - Pirates of the Caribbean - Black Pearl - Volvo Ocean Race


----------



## OtterGreen (May 10, 2011)

Irish Rover- Pogues and the Dubliners


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

NOT WORK SAFE. DO NOT FOLLOW THE LINKS BELOW IF YOU ARE OFFENDED BY "SALTY" LANGUAGE.

I'm on a Boat.
YouTube - I'm On a Boat *UNCENSORED*

Boats and Ho's
YouTube - Step Brothers "Boats 'N Hoes" (HD)


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Matt Mays Building a boat
YouTube - Matt Mays & El Torpedo "Building a Boat"


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

For less profinity laced sailing specific humour check out Dayton Colie on iTunes. "Railmeat waitin' to Party" is my favorite.


----------



## CaptFoolhardy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm usually happy to throw on "Legend" by Bob Marley. While none of the songs on that album are specifically about sailing, it just seems to fit.

Other suggestions:

"Shiver Me Timbers" - Tom Waits
"Sail Away" - David Grey
"Grace Darling" - David Cousins/Strawbs
"Sailing" - Rod Stewart
"Dream of Paradise" - Donna Lange (Solo circumnavigator, musician and a friend of mine).
"Sail Away With You" - Sarah Dashew (Daughter of yacht designer Steve Dashew).

From the "not about what I thought it was going to be about" dept. :
"Sail Away" - Randy Newman


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

snowdawg said:


> another favorite of mine
> Enigma - Following the sun
> 
> YouTube - ENIGMA : Following the sun


Yes! I have that very song in one of my sailing videos.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Red Sails in the Sunset... YouTube - Sailing away on a beautiful day old classic but good!


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

Jimmy Buffet Son of a Sailor


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Orinoco Flow by Enya


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Little River Band "Cool Change"
Cool Change Little River Band - Bing Videos


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Vahevala - Loggins & Messina






(I also read where someone understood this to be "I heave a lot - I'm no sailor...")


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Tempest said:


> Top 10 Sailing Songs - the Winners - Messing About In Sailboats
> 
> Here's a list someone did. There's an extended list with it.


This is a fantastic list.

What I've missed in this thread and others is anything from Joe Bennet in his "Fifty Dollar Treasure Map" album. You could just pop that CD in and they are all 'sailing' songs.

My personal choice would be the cover tune, Fifty Dollar Treasure Map. Any other on the album would suffice.

(sorry, I didn't find it on youtube so I don't know where you'll be able to hear it)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

"My Old Lady can't Dock for S---," by the Buttheaded Husbands


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Eric Stone

So many good songs..."Without You Here", "Sunsail Away", "Sailing Life" ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

One more make 3

Great big sea An excursion around the bay

YouTube - Great Big Sea - Excursion Around the Bay


----------



## HBBurlington (Jan 17, 2011)

David Gray....Sail Away....

Roxy Music....Avalon...............

Neil Young....................Harvest Moon.......


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Henry Kapono "Dukes on Sunday" 

Tom and Chis Kastle "Me for the Inland Lakes"


----------



## NateKing (Dec 28, 2010)

*Knee Deep*

 My favorite song right now is "Knee Deep" by Zach Brown Band featuring Jimmy Buffet. Can't get enough of it. I specially like the verse quoted below. 

YouTube - Zac Brown Band - Knee Deep (Feat. Jimmy Buffett) #2 (With Lyrics)

"Wrote a note said be back in a minute
Bought a boat and I sailed off in it
Don't think anybody gonna miss me anyway

Mind on a permanent vacation
The ocean is my only medication
Wishing my condition ain't ever gonna go away"


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Neil Young- "Like a Hurricane"
Good song for sail changes in high winds:
YouTube - ‪Neil Young like a hurricane live‬‏


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Of course, every music library should include this...

http://home.comcast.net/~pflyersboy/victory/victory_at_sea_suite.mp3


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't believe that no one has posted this one yet...

Trawlerman's Song - Mark Knophler


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

***Warning **** 
This one is ........Strange and may not be work friendly ( depending on your work) But it is on my Ipod in my sailing playlist.

And drabblecast .com hosts a huge free collection of audio fiction podcasts and some of the strangest stories you will ever hear. Well worth checking out

the ballad of Jack taylor by norm sherman

YouTube - ‪The Ballad of Jack Taylor‬‏


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparks: Now that I own the BBC. Not a specifically a sailing song but, the video is certainly germane to a person who buys the wrong boat or one that is too big for them to handle.


----------

